# Meguiars vs Menzerna Polishes?



## Chevyulrik (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi guys - I am going to order from Clean Your Car soon (again)- so just wantet your opinion first. Wantet to order Megs #105 and #205 - but after reading here and there Menzerna got my attention. Which Menzerna products would you recommend as a Compound and a polish?
Which pads would you use for them?
Working on very different paint, both hard and soft. (Flex 3401 + Makita rotary on hand.)

Thanks a lot - Ulrik - Denmark.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Both good. 

Different styles though. I rate both highly.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

What about megs 105 and 205 vs ultimate compound and ultimate polish?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to love Menzerna polishes until the Megs SMAT polishes came out. 

For Menzerna, the FG400 is the compound to go for, the 203S for medium/heavy polish, 106FA for light/medium polish, and 85RD for bling bling finishing polish. You really have to work these properly, if you don't, it's easy to leave holograms etc. They're very oily, so things can stay hidden until later on....

For what I can do with all that Menzerna, I can do with Megs Ultimate Compound (I hate the M105) and M205. The Megs SMAT polish is just so much more versatile and works on every paint type.


----------



## AdamH (Mar 31, 2008)

I have always used Menzerna polishes however as above.. I used some Megs and got better results for me personally...


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I used to love Menzerna polishes until the Megs SMAT polishes came out.
> 
> For Menzerna, the FG400 is the compound to go for, the 203S for medium/heavy polish, 106FA for light/medium polish, and 85RD for bling bling finishing polish. You really have to work these properly, if you don't, it's easy to leave holograms etc. They're very oily, so things can stay hidden until later on....
> 
> For what I can do with all that Menzerna, I can do with Megs Ultimate Compound (I hate the M105) and M205. The Megs SMAT polish is just so much more versatile and works on every paint type.


I thought u loved m205 mate


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

What's Megs SMAT?


----------



## MeguiarsUK (Apr 7, 2011)

SMAT is an abreveation for Super Micro Abrasive Technology.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> For what I can do with all that Menzerna, I can do with Megs Ultimate Compound (I hate the M105) and M205. The Megs SMAT polish is just so much more versatile and works on every paint type.


After your advise my favourite medium/heavy compound is Megs Ultimate Compound :thumb: very nice compound with great cleaning ability to remove oxidation and dirt , M105 leaves dust , dries fast I hate it too .

You can use Supernatural Micro Prime as final polish no need any special technique with Micro Prime super easy to use while when work with Menz 85rd you need extra time . After UC you can use Prima Amigo or BlackMax glaze as final step .


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

It's a shame UC can't be used on a rotary. I hear so many good things about it, wish I had a DA.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> It's a shame UC can't be used on a rotary. I hear so many good things about it, wish I had a DA.


I use it by DJ rotary on lowest speed 1000RPM or 700RPM when I use my old machine Rupes mini rotary .


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I asked Mike Philips on AG and he said UC is not for use with Rotary. That discouraged me. I may try it sometime but rather pleased with Scholl S3 Gold for now. Mike suggested M101 for Rotary and foam pads, no dust, finishes LSP ready. So they say.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> I asked Mike Philips on AG and he said UC is not for use with Rotary. That discouraged me. I may try it sometime but rather pleased with Scholl S3 Gold for now. Mike suggested M101 for Rotary and foam pads, no dust, finishes LSP ready. So they say.


M101 is a really great product but if you are happy with the Scholl then stick with it. I must admit I did not know UC was not recommended with a rotary although I would be tempted to give a quick test.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Flakey said:


> It's a shame UC can't be used on a rotary. I hear so many good things about it, wish I had a DA.


Thats odd I use UC regularly with rotary mainly with CG hex-logic pads,short(ish) work time no dust great finish followed up with M205,One of my favorite combos,but each to their own when it comes down to polishes etc .


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> After your advise my favourite medium/heavy compound is Megs Ultimate Compound :thumb: very nice compound with great cleaning ability to remove oxidation and dirt , M105 leaves dust , dries fast I hate it too .
> 
> You can use Supernatural Micro Prime as final polish no need any special technique with Micro Prime super easy to use while when work with Menz 85rd you need extra time . After UC you can use Prima Amigo or BlackMax glaze as final step .


How effective have you found UC at removing swirls / scratched compared to more DA specific compounds?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

TheChallinor said:


> How effective have you found UC at removing swirls / scratched compared to more DA specific compounds?


There are very few polishes which are designed for DA use only, the vast majority of polishes will work on most types of machine


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> I asked Mike Philips on AG and he said UC is not for use with Rotary. That discouraged me. I may try it sometime but rather pleased with Scholl S3 Gold for now. Mike suggested M101 for Rotary and foam pads, no dust, finishes LSP ready. So they say.


 get some UC and try it mate. I use it by rotary all the time. I haven't got around to getting the M101 yet, but it's going in my shopping cart next time I buy stuff! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TheChallinor said:


> How effective have you found UC at removing swirls / scratched compared to more DA specific compounds?


it cuts up to about 8/10 and finishes about 9/10.

For DA compound comparison, the Ultimate Compound is very similar the D300. The D300 seems to cut just slightly more, and finish is similar. The D300 seems a bit better for micro-fibre pads (which it was designed for) as it seems a bit wetter.

I don't think you should be worrying about rotary or DA specific polishes, you're getting too caught up in it TBH.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have always used Menz but used my mates Megs 205 last year and ran out and bought a litre of it. I just find its so much more versatile. Due to the SMAT particles, I can correct hard BMW paint with high pressure using 205 and a medium pad and then bring the pressure off throughout the set, perfect one step finish. You cant do this with a diminishing polish, the extra pressure just makes them breakdown faster.


----------



## Chevyulrik (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for all your answers- That cleared some things up. 
I guess I will stick with Megs for now- I already have the UC.
I have actually used it with a rotary - no problems at all. It removed most of the scratches on a mates 69 Chevelle - most of them from machine washing for years, and poor hand washing with sand in the bucket. 
:wave: Ulrik - Denmark.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> it cuts up to about 8/10 and finishes about 9/10.
> 
> For DA compound comparison, the Ultimate Compound is very similar the D300. The D300 seems to cut just slightly more, and finish is similar. The D300 seems a bit better for micro-fibre pads (which it was designed for) as it seems a bit wetter.
> 
> I don't think you should be worrying about rotary or DA specific polishes, you're getting too caught up in it TBH.


Thanks mate, yes certainly have got caught up in it all. Got some UC and ordered Das 6 Pro and a couple of pads, look forward to getting started.

So would you not bother with another polish on top then as in ultimate polish which is designed to use after ( or by itself as well if no correction is needed )


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm using 105 and 205 but I'm finding I have to go for menzerna polishes on harder paint. 105 doesn't seem to like longer working times like it's menzerna equivilant and can be a paint in the heat for drying out.

I generally start with 105 but if it's not making much difference I go to fg400.


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

Both are good as long as you learn how to used them properly. I have been using gallons of meguiar 105/205 and many liters of menzerna fg400, pf2500 and sf4000 over the years and I overall prefer the menzerna range. Not sure have they change any formula over the years but I just find menzerna easier to work with on all types paintwork regardless of dirty, hard, soft etc. Meg 105 and 205 can be finicky on dirty or sticky paint and require some tweaking on technique. Also, I feel that Meg twin is more difficult to finish hologram free on soft clear and difficult to cut on hard clearcoat.


----------

